# Walker co. Deer thread 2012-13



## ONETREEDOG

I saw a buck with about four inches of velvet horn starting to grow this morning. He was on the side of the road heading up a steep bank..fyi


----------



## RustyJeep

*Some Food plots*

Something tells me that we only have about 3 months til Sept 8.


----------



## Inthegarge

Antlers like these......


----------



## RustyJeep

I need some volunteers from Walker County to work the GON Blast in Atlanta the first weekend of August for the GHFF kids events.  All volunteers will be provided with free motel rooms provided by the GHFF.  423-504-6012 if anyone is interested.


----------



## jmcrae1

has anybody been seeing any fawns around? I have seen several in the park but havent seen the first one at my house.


----------



## debo

A buddy cutting his hay fields this week killed 2 in the same field made him sick


----------



## hog daddy

*camera walked off*

had a camera out for about a month over new mineral site went to check it batt was dead so i took memory card but could not read it camera said card was bad so i took new batt and card to woods next day and i added another camera to a old trophy rock site got bored yesterdy went to check them and one done walked off man i shore nuff hate a theif let the games begin


----------



## debo

Well we've got us a new Lease as of today the one last year was timbered off this spring and I'm talking clear cut. Not a darn tree standing and the Timber Co still keeps calling to see if we still want it. Opening Day can't get here soon anought we're pumped about this one and we have a land owner to talk with instead of a Timber Company.


----------



## RustyJeep

Fawn crossing the road at Battlefield Estates Golf Course following its mom.


----------



## debo

Spotted 6 doe's and a buck on the lease tonight before the storm came in.


----------



## jmcrae1

Who else can't wait for bow season? I'm really stinking excited to get in the woods!


----------



## Inthegarge

Yup.................I am ready.....especially with all the pictures I've gotten lately...Lot of good bucks made it thru last season....


----------



## RustyJeep

I'm ready too.  I'm thinking about doing some coyote shooting the next few evenings on one of my properties.


----------



## Inthegarge

Rusty, let me know if you need company....Would love to try out my night vision scope....RW


----------



## RustyJeep

A little Walker County deer candy!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Looks good Rusty, the trees are loaded over this way too this year, didnt have many last year.


----------



## northgadeerslayer

There lookin good on my pieces of property to,deer love em.
No to much longer to go guys


----------



## mformica

*Greetings from LaFayette*

Hmmmm


images don't seem to be coming through.


----------



## RustyJeep

I think I see spots


----------



## huntfishwork

anybody noticing smaller antlers this year?  i just checked my camera this weekend, and i had several pics of two or three big body deer.  the antler size just wasn't there from what we've seen in the past years.


----------



## huntfishwork

here are a couple of the pics...


----------



## georgia sportsman

so far only have pics of does.  that's good for the freezer though, and that's primarily what I'm looking for during bow season.


----------



## superman1275

Anybody been on pigeon yet?


----------



## jmcrae1

I plan on heading up there in a few days to see whats going on in the woods. It still is hot though


----------



## superman1275

buddy drove up there a few days ago and killed 4 copperheads


----------



## RustyJeep

First time to get one of these fellers on cam on this farm.  I guess the game has changed now.


----------



## jmcrae1

That yote looks like some good target practice!!!


----------



## hog daddy

drawed me a gator tag looks like a north ga boy going to head south any of yall been


----------



## yelper43

hog daddy said:


> drawed me a gator tag looks like a north ga boy going to head south any of yall been



Hey buddy you can take friends with you on a gator hunt. Just letting you know.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Season's looking up*

Here's a couple of picts to get your blood stirring.....


----------



## RustyJeep

I'm taking this person when I get my gator tag.


----------



## debo

Got my Gator tag to with 3 other buddies all from N.G. we got drawn for zone 1 which zone did you get drawed for.


----------



## hog daddy

*a few i got*







[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]     cant wait till opening morn


----------



## jmcrae1

cool bobcat picture! and what a spread!


----------



## rackman

*new feeder*

i make afew feeders ,and came up with this. what do you think?


----------



## RustyJeep

The next 10 days are looking like low to mid 80s with occasional rain.  I'm tempted to plant some wheat tomorrow.


----------



## hog daddy

well got all my gator stuff made except for my snare guess i will be giving yall a headstart opening weekend going after the  big green lizards still got to pratice up with this cross bow and gator getor bolts might try them out on some ga carp first


----------



## BAMABUCK

*Pidgeon looking good*

Acorns everywhere, walked up on 19 15" timber rattlers last year hope the ones that got away went far away


----------



## jmcrae1

Got my plot planted on Thursday just before the rain. Rain this morning too so hopefully i will see some stuff coming up in the next couple of weeks! 3 weeks fellas!


----------



## AJLBucks

Getting a lot of pics of bucks! Going to try to bow hunt this year. It will be my first year. Always wanted to but never took time and money to get started. I am afraid that I might get hooked on it. We'll see.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Great day.....Now I'm really pumped*

Got this picture off my mountain lease camera today...Then on the way home I had a spotted fawn cross the road in front of me as I headed off the mountain. No sign of mom..


----------



## superman1275

got some gooduns growing across the county line, went to pigeon and found a lot of good sign last weekend, cant get here fast enough! check out chattooga co. hunting reports, i posted some pics of a few i got growing


----------



## jmcrae1

Got some nice ones superman I went to pigeon wednesday and there were acorns everywhere! I saw a lil buck and some turkeys up top


----------



## RustyJeep

How high in the tree do you have that cam?



Inthegarge said:


> Got this picture off my mountain lease camera today...Then on the way home I had a spotted fawn cross the road in front of me as I headed off the mountain. No sign of mom..
> View attachment 684069


----------



## superman1275

yeah i found a lot of muscadines and acorns and trails that were wore slap out


jmcrae1 said:


> Got some nice ones superman I went to pigeon wednesday and there were acorns everywhere! I saw a lil buck and some turkeys up top


----------



## RustyJeep

Y'all need to plant fall plots today or tomorrow.  alot of rain is coming early this week!


----------



## superman1275

we have found some good bear sign on pigeon the last 2 years, my uncle walked up on one with his bow. im suprised one hasnt been killed yet. anybody else seeing any bear sign? or seen any bears?


----------



## Inthegarge

RustyJeep said:


> How high in the tree do you have that cam?



It's about 12' up in the tree....only way I have found to keep them from getting stolen.....10-4 on the planting. Just put out 1 1/2 tons of lime on 2 foodplots......Seed and fertilizer going out Monday pm......Come on rain !!!!!

Anyone know how I would add Sulfur ?? Soil test says I need 10 lbs per acre....


----------



## Inthegarge

superman1275 said:


> we have found some good bear sign on pigeon the last 2 years, my uncle walked up on one with his bow. im suprised one hasnt been killed yet. anybody else seeing any bear sign? or seen any bears?



Had some pictures of one by the landfill last year....no sign or sightings between there and Pigeon....Don't hunt Pigeon much but know a lot of people who do and no reports of sign or sightings....


----------



## mtstephens18

superman1275 said:


> we have found some good bear sign on pigeon the last 2 years, my uncle walked up on one with his bow. im suprised one hasnt been killed yet. anybody else seeing any bear sign? or seen any bears?



i found two sets of bear tracks a couple of years ago, very distinct tracks in mud, i normally scout all through the summer up there but havent had a chance this year


----------



## RustyJeep

Inthegarge said:


> It's about 12' up in the tree....only way I have found to keep them from getting stolen.....10-4 on the planting. Just put out 1 1/2 tons of lime on 2 foodplots......Seed and fertilizer going out Monday pm......Come on rain !!!!!
> 
> Anyone know how I would add Sulfur ?? Soil test says I need 10 lbs per acre....



I would call Norm Edwards about the sulfur.  (706) 638-2548


----------



## RustyJeep

LaFayette Wild Game Processing in Walker County is a processor for the Sportsman's Pantry this year. If you want to donate venison to help feed the hungry, you can drop your deer off at their freezer. you can learn more about the Sportsman's Pantry by clicking the link below.
http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=3163


----------



## huntfishwork

^^^^^thanks.  I've been wondering if there was a place to donate in our area.  I will be going to south ga when it cools off some to help some family out.  The deer are so bad on their farm they have a permit to kill all year.


----------



## ONETREEDOG

*Bow buck*


----------



## ONETREEDOG

*Another pic*


----------



## superman1275

anybody gonna be hunting pigeon this weekend? we always have a big camp of about 30 men beside the lake down in the hole. If anybody wants to stop by to grab a bite and fellowship feel free to join us. all good ol christian folks, feel free to stop in. ask for Jesse.


----------



## RustyJeep

I might be up there Saturday afternoon/Sunday morning with y'all.  I have to hunt the farm opening morning though due to tradition.



superman1275 said:


> anybody gonna be hunting pigeon this weekend? we always have a big camp of about 30 men beside the lake down in the hole. If anybody wants to stop by to grab a bite and fellowship feel free to join us. all good ol christian folks, feel free to stop in. ask for Jesse.


----------



## ONETREEDOG

My son and i will be there!


----------



## jmcrae1

Looks like rain for sat but I am ready anyways. I will be hunting behind the house. Good luck everyone I hope we all get some good ones!


----------



## superman1275

well feel free to join us! if anybody wants to camp with us just c'mon!


----------



## Inthegarge

Wahooooooooo...It's on tomorrow....Ck'd cameras and 1 had 294 picts in 2 weeks...Several New Bucks and 1st twin fawns...Put up Blinds in case it rains...Most Buck photos were within 40yds of the blinds...


----------



## ssw

*gett a few picts at foot of look ou t*

all bucks no does


----------



## debo

Good looking deer Cuz. You going to there in the morning.


----------



## CBASS

Best of luck to everyone this season


----------



## jmcrae1

Any luck yet? I have been a few times and have seen nothing but squirells and turkeys.


----------



## huntfishwork

Two young bucks Saturday night.  When I was getting out of the stand Sunday morning at 11:30 I had two young bucks and a mature six pointer come in.  All I could do was stand there and watch'em.  Didn't see a single doe.  They're eating acorns at our place.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I dont bow hunt, I'm just waiting on Oct 11th.

 Went to John's Mtn check station yesterday mornin, only 17 hunters checked in and no deers killed so far. 
Anybody know whats been killed at Pigeon?


----------



## superman1275

my cousin killed a 6 pointer, and a there was a doe checked out and thats it as of monday night


----------



## RustyJeep

Had 2 fawns bed down 20 feet in front of me this evening.  When their mom finally popped out I had too many eyes around to draw back.  A great camera opportunity and I left the camera in the car.


----------



## huntfishwork

Found a fresh scrape opening weekend.  I thought it was way too early for N.Ga.  Put a camera in front of it and got several pics.  The young 8 is still in velvet. Anybody else ever seen active scrapes in Walker this early?


----------



## mtstephens18

my buddy found two fresh scrapes in walker yesterday


----------



## superman1275

6 pointer from pigeon opening wknd  killed by my cousin


----------



## superman1275

rattlesnake i killed opening wknd on pigeon


----------



## superman1275

killed on pigeon opening wknd, i do not know the guy but my uncle was sent a pic from someone he knows


----------



## RossVegas

*Glad I didn't run accross that snake*

I've been to several hunts on Cohutta and Pigion mtn.  I am new to hunting the NF land.  Looking for someone in catoosa or walker county that knows of some good spots around here that wouldn't mind sharing and maybe a tagalong.  I found a lease in Armuchie, but I've got 2 knee surgeries coming up in the next several months, with the first in Mid November.  I've got a little time for muzzle loader and rifle, but can't justify the lease this year.  May just be limited to the WMA's this year.


----------



## RustyJeep

RossVegas said:


> I've been to several hunts on Cohutta and Pigion mtn.  I am new to hunting the NF land.  Looking for someone in catoosa or walker county that knows of some good spots around here that wouldn't mind sharing and maybe a tagalong.  I found a lease in Armuchie, but I've got 2 knee surgeries coming up in the next several months, with the first in Mid November.  I've got a little time for muzzle loader and rifle, but can't justify the lease this year.  May just be limited to the WMA's this year.



Just remember if you hunt on NF land that it is buck only during gun season except for 1 day each month.


----------



## RustyJeep

*Ordinance No. 12-03*

On Sept 10, 2012, the LaFayette City Council approved a bow hunting ordinance that prohibits hunting or bow target practice on less than a 5 acre contiguous parcel. Please call (706) 639-1501 and let them know that we do not want this ordinance.


----------



## AJLBucks

Anxious to be in the woods in the morning! Got a lot of sign and acorns all around this stand. Haven't hunted it yet this season. Hope it pays off!


----------



## RossVegas

I think I found me a spot around Armuchie.  Anybody hunted in that area of the Chattahoochee?  any luck?


----------



## jinx0760

How does the acorn crop look in Walker County?


----------



## RustyJeep

jinx0760 said:


> How does the acorn crop look in Walker County?



Wear a hard hat in the woods.


----------



## RustyJeep

Update: I talked to City Councilman Chris Davis and agreed to set down with GHFF, DNR and the council to fix the LaFayette Bow Hunting ordinance.


----------



## Inthegarge

Here's a Walker County oddity....This is an OLD spike


----------



## RustyJeep

Inthegarge said:


> Here's a Walker County oddity....This is an OLD spike
> 
> I've always wanted to see one like that in the woods.


----------



## hanglide4life

Regarding the hard hat, it's absolutely unbelievable how many acorns are on the ground. It's like just after a hail storm except with acorns.

If you ever get that spike check his teeth. I got a doe a couple years ago whose teeth were worn flush and below the gums and a buck last year that were about 3/16" from it.


----------



## RossVegas

All I'm seeing in the Chattahochee around Armuchie is Mountain Oak acorns.  I scouted an area today, had a pretty decent size buck run within 100 yards of me.  To much brush to get an anlter count


----------



## Inthegarge

jinx0760 said:


> How does the acorn crop look in Walker County?



Here's some pictures....





It's like this everywhere I go on both my leases........


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Inthegarge said:


> It's like this everywhere I go on both my leases........



Same here at my place, acorns everwhere!


----------



## jinx0760

RustyJeep said:


> Wear a hard hat in the woods.



God gave me a hard head, no hard hat required.


----------



## superman1275

Inthegarge said:


> Here's some pictures....
> 
> View attachment 690423
> 
> View attachment 690424
> 
> It's like this everywhere I go on both my leases........



mountain oaks????


----------



## superman1275

anybody have any luck? ive seen deer everytime in the woods, missed a doe at 50 yards, bout ready to get the smokepole out


----------



## RossVegas

I've been told they're mountain oaks.  The places around Armuchie that I've been scouting, they're everywhere.


----------



## Inthegarge

superman1275 said:


> mountain oaks????



A lot of Chestnut acorns but white and red oaks are also loaded..............Still not seeing a lot of deer moving.....


----------



## vtec31284

RustyJeep said:
			
		

> First time to get one of these fellers on cam on this farm. I guess the game has changed now.






_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Inthegarge

*XCrazy morning*

Just after 1st light had a Turkey spook across the creek and fly across 10' in front of me and land in a tree 20 yards to my left. After listening to him cluck for 20 minutes I stood up and he spooked again going up the ridge....Then  I had a Bobcat come by and just fast enough to not get a shot..... 10 minutes later another (smaller) Bobcat came by just behind my stand and too fast to shoot....  On the way out there were loads of turkey feathers everywhere....Guess it's time for some Bobcat hunting.....   

Still acorns EVERYWHERE...................


----------



## RustyJeep

*McDonald's Sportsman's Pantry Fundraiser*

Thursday Oct 25 from 5-7 the Walker County GHFF Chapter will have the fishing simulator at the LaFayette McDonald's.  McDonald's is donating 20% of their profits for that 2 hours to the Sportsman's Pantry.  Please pass the word around about this event and if you want to volunteer, please let me know.
Bill Evitt
423-504-6012


----------



## Inthegarge

Rusty, putting it on the calander.............Here's the latest one on my hit list...


I was hunting just on the other side of the ridge on that day...Anyone want to guess his age ??


----------



## CBASS

4.5 Very Nice Buck


----------



## RustyJeep

Its hard to say in that pic.  I want to say 3.5.  It would be hard for me to let him walk in Walker County.  He's pushing it close to the Pope and Young min too.


----------



## jinx0760

*1st Nice Buck of this year...*

This guy is thick and snooping around the woodline...


----------



## WalkerStalker

Those are some good lookin' bucks fellas!  Hope ya'll get to introduce yourselves to em this season.  I will be checking the camera tomorrow so I hope to have some pics to share...that is if I don't break my neck. So many acorns on the ground it's like walkin on marbles. Best acorn crop I've seen in a long time!


----------



## Inthegarge

Hey Stalker, any pictures ??  Looks like we have a lot of nice Bucks in our area this year... If the acorns will just peter out soon........LOL


----------



## WalkerStalker

RW, I had 128 pics on the card since 9-27.  Have A LOT of does and one 10" spike (approx).  Nothin' to get my heart rate up yet.  Looks like I'm going to need to thin out some does.  All photos are between 3 and 5:30 am.

Did some quick scouting and found what looks like a good scrape, and the persimmon and crab apple trees are loaded up along with the mountain oaks.

All and all it seems to be pointing toward be a good season!


----------



## RustyJeep

Just a reminder to remember your orange vests this upcoming Saturday.


----------



## roll tide09

hunted taylors ridge yesterday and saw fresh rubs and scrapes everywhere.


----------



## hunter eric

Just put in for my vacation Nov 5th - Nov 12th.
I will hunt Walker each day during that time.
I hope I picked the right week!


----------



## RustyJeep

That should be a good week.  Probably about a week early for optimal conditions comparing last year,  but you should see some deer and pre rut activity during that time.



hunter eric said:


> Just put in for my vacation Nov 5th - Nov 12th.
> I will hunt Walker each day during that time.
> I hope I picked the right week!


----------



## hunter eric

On our property the biggest bucks were Killed oct 31st, nov 2nd and nov 10th


----------



## RustyJeep

Its about time I drawed blood again!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats RJ!


----------



## Joe r

Was you drinking? You look drunk,nice deer!!!


----------



## RustyJeep

Joe r said:


> Was you drinking? You look drunk,nice deer!!!



Not drunk...wore slap out.  That was an uphill drag and it was hot and we didnt have time to rest before taking pics!
I'll get some better pics this evening when I get him out of the cooler.
I kinda feel a little worried now that I'm down to one buck tag and gun season hasn't even started.  I guess I had better really want the next buck I shoot really bad.  Time to start hunting the does now.  I need 4 deer for the family and at least one to donate to the Sportsman's Pantry.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Nice buck RJ!  Way to go


----------



## huntfishwork

congrats!


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Good looking buck.  Also a real nice shot.  How far did the buck run after you shot it.


----------



## RustyJeep

Bushhog Bob said:


> Good looking buck.  Also a real nice shot.  How far did the buck run after you shot it.



dropped in its tracks


----------



## Inthegarge

Congrats Rusty.....I'm glad someone is seeing deer...


----------



## CBASS

Congrats Bill! Nice Buck


----------



## RustyJeep

2012 Pigeon Adult/Child Deer Hunt


----------



## RustyJeep

The Walker County GHFF Chapter will have its fishing simulator at the LaFayette McDonalds this Thursday evening from 5pm-7pm to raise money for the Sportsman's Pantry.  Please come out and support this as it helps everyone involved.  All the venison donated in Walker County will be distributed to charity groups and donated to families in need inside Walker County.  I thank everyone in advance for your support.


----------



## RossVegas

*Lost knife*

I lost my cutco hunting knife on pigeon the opening weekend of bow season. If anyone found one or finds one I'd appreciate getting it back. I know where I lost it, it was a bunch of thick weeds. I went back, but the chances of finding are slim.


----------



## Inthegarge

Well, I'm back on track...After not seeing deer for a while, I shot 2 today... A big Doe and a 2 1/2 yo spike....Bad news is I'm seeing a bunch of spikes again....  It's funny to see trash at the base of a spike...Here's a picture


----------



## WalkerStalker

Way to go RW.


----------



## mformica

RustyJeep said:


> On Sept 10, 2012, the LaFayette City Council approved a bow hunting ordinance that prohibits hunting or bow target practice on less than a 5 acre contiguous parcel. Please call (706) 639-1501 and let them know that we do not want this ordinance.




Cause a 20 yard bow shot has such a high risk of flying 5 acres over on to the neighbors.

That's the most screwed up, dumbest - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - thing I have heard in a long time (and I just listened to that fricken 3rd presidential debate).  Who was pushing that?


----------



## superman1275

killed a doe with the smokepole wknd b4 last, and seen a giant but he spooked when i tried to stop him. Didnt get to go last wknd, but im hitn it hard this wknd


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats Russell!


----------



## Inthegarge

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Congrats Russell!



Thanks......How's the deer movement been over in your neck of the woods ??


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Inthegarge said:


> Thanks......How's the deer movement been over in your neck of the woods ??


Not much action so far only hunted 2 mornings, seen a doe and small buck. Its suppose to cool way down the first of next week, I'll get in the woods more then and we'll see what happens.


----------



## CBASS

Anyone heard about this area being hit with blue tongue?


----------



## Inthegarge

I haven't heard anything about it. A buddy of mine does Taxidermy and I'm sure he would put the word out if something like that was going on......


----------



## RossVegas

*Live from the woods*

According to the hunting app on my iPhone, not ideal day to hunt.  But hey a bad day in the woods is still better than a good day at work, right?  Trying to upload a pic from the iPhone


----------



## superman1275

was there any big deer killed on the adult/child hunt on pigeon?


----------



## RossVegas

Do the results from the wma hunts get posted online anywhere?  Curious about the pegion and the cohutta hint?


----------



## superman1275

superman1275 said:


> killed a doe with the smokepole wknd b4 last, and seen a giant but he spooked when i tried to stop him. Didnt get to go last wknd, but im hitn it hard this wknd


----------



## superman1275

waiting on this one...


----------



## CBASS

18 deer killed on pigeon. Terrible numbers compared to the past. I have heard of 5 deer around the pigeon area found dead and the GW thinks its blue tongue. I was just curious to see if anyone else had heard and would like to know IF it is true WHY would the GW keep it quiet!


----------



## Inthegarge

My friends son shot a Doe at Pigeon....Blue Tongue has been unofficially confirmed...... Just spoke with a friend that found one in his pond today....Wow what a bummer
Here's the one I'm waiting for...I hope...................


----------



## RossVegas

Had no luck yesterday. But did have numerous visitors. Can't tell you how many spiders I killed. And then this guy. Thought he was going to jump on the blind with me.


----------



## Inthegarge

Looks like he is trying to stare you down !!!!!!!                  LOL


----------



## mtstephens18

my dad killed a decent 8 point this morning, we hunt basically on the walker chattooga line... the buck was tight racked ,  but had pretty good mass.. he came in cruising for does, his neck was huge and his hocks were black as they could be


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats to your dad on a nice buck!


----------



## mtstephens18

thanks!!


----------



## AJLBucks

I got a decent 8 this morning. He was chasing and neck was swollen. Dressed 135


----------



## hanglide4life

RossVegas said:


> Had no luck yesterday. But did have numerous visitors. Can't tell you how many spiders I killed. And then this guy. Thought he was going to jump on the blind with me.



It looks like you're hunting the John's Mt. area and found one of the friendly 'not so little' fox squirrels. They're pretty rare from what I hear and I never saw one hunting about 20 years until last year around John's WMA.


----------



## Matthew Cabe

*Live action*

Here from the stand windy as crap watching turkeys


----------



## hanglide4life

I scored a doe in the last few minutes last night coming down the mountain with a fawn. Luckily dropped in sight. I always feel terrible about that, but I might not get many more opportunities to fill the freezer and the fawns should be fine on there own by now right? She did have milk though.


----------



## Inthegarge

If it wasn't spotted it should be fine.....Hoping tomorrow will be a good day....


----------



## Matthew Cabe

Nothing but turkeys


----------



## RossVegas

hanglide4life said:


> It looks like you're hunting the John's Mt. area and found one of the friendly 'not so little' fox squirrels. They're pretty rare from what I hear and I never saw one hunting about 20 years until last year around John's WMA.



I was in the Chattahoochee around Armuchie.  I believe it was a fox squirrel.  Ive lived here all my life, and never seen one.  The are all over my MILs property in VA.  Ive never seen one head on, always from behind.  They sound like a pack of elephants coming throught the woods.


----------



## Jonathan86

Anyone seeing any hog signs? Talked to a man in Catoosa that said he saw some around a feeder a couple weeks ago.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Finally was able to get in the woods for a couple of hours yesterday evening.  Didn't see anything.  Checked the card in the camera and had 496 pics, just about all does with the exception of a few small bucks.  A small racked 8 point passed by that morning at 7:05 and there was a "pronghorn" buck which was neat to see.  Not too impressed with the bucks so far.  
Hopefully things will improve.


----------



## Inthegarge

Looks like you are suffering with the same spike problem I have....Choot em Stalker


----------



## jinx0760

*11-2-12 on Peavine Creek*

I only saw one this morning, a little basket rack 6 that hung out for about 30 minutes.  His hocks are dark and he worked some overhanging branches and pawed some.  He didn't weigh 100 lbs, but he is interested 
I believe the bigger boys will get interested in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## RustyJeep

I'm seeing all kinds of deer while sitting in the yard but the doctor has me on the no hunting list for a couple of weeks.


----------



## yelper43

I believe that I would get a second opinion.


----------



## RustyJeep

yelper43 said:


> I believe that I would get a second opinion.



I did.  He said I was ugly too.


----------



## RossVegas

RustyJeep said:


> I'm seeing all kinds of deer while sitting in the yard but the doctor has me on the no hunting list for a couple of weeks.



Sadly, I go on the no hunting list on 11/20 for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## RustyJeep

RossVegas said:


> Sadly, I go on the no hunting list on 11/20 for 6-8 weeks.



I hope everything goes well,


----------



## superman1275

got doe#2 last weekend, she was an old doe and probably only field dressed 60 lbs, barely did have any teeth left


----------



## RossVegas

They're going in on my right knee to do some cleanup.  He's wanting to do a procedure called a "Micro Fracture"  they drill a hole in the end of the femor to let marrow leak out into the knee cavity.  Supposed to help the knee.  I told him to do that as a last resort.  I had the same knee cleaned up about 5 or 6 years ago.  If he doesn't do the micro fracture, I may be back in the woods a little sooner.


----------



## Inthegarge

Dang, getting older sucks......I hope you get back into the woods quickly guys......I was able to postpone my procedure until Dec 31st....Hopefully, I'll be done hunting by then....LOL


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Grandson with nice 8 pointer he shot this morning in Walker County. It was by itself but you would't believe how bad the hocks smelled.  The only thing that I saw was an oppossum.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Bob, congrats to your grandson. Nice buck.


----------



## Matthew Cabe

Congrats and awesome deer


----------



## RossVegas

Anybody going to Pigeon next weekend?


----------



## AJLBucks

Just watched a 120" 8 pointer running a doe hard in the battlefield. He kept running a small 6 off. Drove a quarter mile and watched a spike giving a doe a hard time. I know it is the battlefield and the deer are different but my experience is when you see it starting there then we are 1-2 weeks from our prime time.


----------



## Inthegarge

I'm with you AJ.....seems to run that way in the valley and a week later on the Mtn......Let the serious hunting begin !!!!!!


----------



## hunter eric

i am off this Thurs and Friday, Next Thurs and Friday and the following Thurs and Friday (11/8, 11/9, 11/15, 11/16, 11/22, 11/23....Out of all these days I hope to get in on the action (Walker cty)


----------



## RustyJeep

Looks like you will have some good hunting weather to enjoy your off days.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Got this 7 point yesterday evenin, he had been fighting and had broke points and his neck was skint up purdy good, neck swelled up and hocks black and stinking! Shot him with my Marlin at about 60/70 yards.
Sorry about the bad pic but it was about dark and my camera ain't the best in the world.
.


----------



## Matthew Cabe

we had a nice 8pt killed saturday that had been fighting with a nice 6pt and his rack had been broke some


----------



## Matthew Cabe




----------



## Bushhog Bob

Good  looking buck  NorthGa. Mtn. Hunter.  Looks like he had a big neck too.  Rut may be starting.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Sat in the stand this evening for a couple of hours.  Saw some deer moving within range but held off taking a shot. Don't want to get twitchyfingeritis again, besides I just didn't feel like dressing one out at dark. I was in the stand mostly for "therapy" (I'm sure ya'll know what I mean)
It was still nice to see some activity nevertheless.  

Good buck N.Ga Mtn! Congrats


----------



## superman1275

anybody hunting pigeon this week?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

superman1275 said:


> anybody hunting pigeon this week?



I'll be there.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Bushhog Bob said:


> Good  looking buck  NorthGa. Mtn. Hunter.  Looks like he had a big neck too.  Rut may be starting.





WalkerStalker said:


> Good buck N.Ga Mtn! Congrats




Thanks fellers.


----------



## orangesmoke20

I'm going,don't really know where to go but going anyway


----------



## RossVegas

I'm going Thursday during the day, but have to go home Thursday night.  Coming back Friday around lunch and camping overnight.  Not sure where we'll be camping, going with a few guys from church.


----------



## jinx0760

*I almost hate to go...*

Heading down to Aiken County SC to hunt the weekend.  We've never hunted this property before, but I can't complain about the price (free).  Sounds like the rut is about kick in here, I hope we don't miss a good weekend.  Good luck to all the NW Ga hunter's this weekend!


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Jinx:  When you get back from Aiken, let us know how you did.


----------



## hunter eric

I will be hunting walker county tomorrow morning. Hopefully I will be posting pics of a nice buck


----------



## AJLBucks

I cut through the battlefield on my way home yesterday(I do that a lot this time of year) and saw a STUD chasing a doe. The doe crossed infront from of me so I hurried up and got between him and her. He was a huge 8. I am guessing 135". His mains had to be 24" long, brows 6", g2's 12" and g3's 7". He had about a 17" spread and was heavy! His antlers were chocolate colored and he was a big deer. That definitely gets me excited to be in the woods this weekend.


----------



## hunter eric

Well.....nothing.
Set from 6 till 11:30 and nothing.
Out of 4 of us only 1 saw a deer (small 4pt)


----------



## RossVegas

AJLBucks said:


> I cut through the battlefield on my way home yesterday(I do that a lot this time of year) and saw a STUD chasing a doe. The doe crossed infront from of me so I hurried up and got between him and her. He was a huge 8. I am guessing 135". His mains had to be 24" long, brows 6", g2's 12" and g3's 7". He had about a 17" spread and was heavy! His antlers were chocolate colored and he was a big deer. That definitely gets me excited to be in the woods this weekend.



A lady that works for one of my customers told me about seeing a big buck in the park last week.  She said something about shooting it. Her husband said it'd cost you 15 years. He's a game warden over at pigeon

I drive through the park at least 6 sometimes 7 days a week. I've only seen a few does recently. Can't recall seeing any bucks


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*Pigeon Hunt*

I was at Wrights Deer Processing today around 1 P M and this guy was dropping off a spike.  Said he was hunting at Pigeon and saw 21 deer this morning. The other 20 were all does.  He said you could shoot a doe on Saturday.  Must be a good doe population for him to see that many in 1 morning.


----------



## AJLBucks

RossVegas said:


> A lady that works for one of my customers told me about seeing a big buck in the park last week.  She said something about shooting it. Her husband said it'd cost you 15 years. He's a game warden over at pigeon
> 
> I drive through the park at least 6 sometimes 7 days a week. I've only seen a few does recently. Can't recall seeing any bucks



I have been seeing them in the side roads. Have only seen 4 does this week on the main road.  

On a more realistic note, my brother found 2 fresh scrapes Saturday and went out yesterday to put a camera on one and there were 2 new scrapes close by. All 4 were worked yesterday at some point. This is his 1st year hunting and he has been letting does walk hoping to get a buck as his first deer.


----------



## yelper43

I shot at a good one this morning. Didnt find any blood anywhere must have got a case of Buck Fever


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

yelper43 said:


> I shot at a good one this morning. Didnt find any blood anywhere must have got a case of Buck Fever



It happens but theres still alot of season yet to go. Hope you get another shot at him, was you on privite land?


----------



## huntfishwork

I know it's a one in a million shot but here goes.  My summit viper climber was stolen within the last 2 weeks.  If you hear of or see one for sale please let me know.  It was stolen less than a mile from where hwy 151 dead ends at hwy 27.  There was some paint missing on the stand and a mark on it that I can identify.  They were nice enough to leave my cut cable and lock at the base of the tree.  On the positive side I did see what looked like a 2 yr old grunting and chasing a doe this morning.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

huntfishwork said:


> I know it's a one in a million shot but here goes.  My summit viper climber was stolen within the last 2 weeks.  If you hear of or see one for sale please let me know.  It was stolen less than a mile from where hwy 151 dead ends at hwy 27.  There was some paint missing on the stand and a mark on it that I can identify.  They were nice enough to leave my cut cable and lock at the base of the tree.  On the positive side I did see what looked like a 2 yr old grunting and chasing a doe this morning.



Hate to hear that, seems like I hear this more and more every deer season. Reckon scumbags just walk through the woods looking for stands to steal?


----------



## huntfishwork

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Hate to hear that, seems like I hear this more and more every deer season. Reckon scumbags just walk through the woods looking for stands to steal?


We've had problems ever since I've been on this lease with trespassing. It's a dream 800+ acres with everything and it's reasonable.  I wish we had some older members that were retired and hunted during the week.  I bet they would catch a lot of these idiots.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Unbelievable!
I arrive at our property this morning to find someones pick-up sitting in the driveway. Thinking that possibly someone is trespassing, I ease up to my stand with my flashlight on and sure enough, someone is sitting in my stand not wearing any orange. 
I ask him who he is and he gives me his first name only. I tell him I don't know him and he is trespassing and ask him to leave. He tries to convince me he has permission but I know better. So, I pull out the trusty ol cell phone and  call the person who supposedly gave him permission and  caught him in a lie. 
Once I could confirm his firearm was safe, I commenced to give him a thorough hinny chewing. 
I could hear all the creatures getting out of the area so there was no point sticking around so I headed back to the house.
 (I edited this post 'cause I was a little moody earlier)
I got a form from a DNR officer to fill out with the names of those who can hunt (which is only two) which I will have to file with them after I have it notarized.  They will routinely check the property from then on and if anyone is caught without their name on the list or without written permission they go to jail no questions asked!
  I will have a sign made stating that fact and drop it in the ground where it can't be missed so there will be no excuses in the future.  I am sick of this happening every year.


----------



## RustyJeep

huntfishwork said:


> I know it's a one in a million shot but here goes.  My summit viper climber was stolen within the last 2 weeks.  If you hear of or see one for sale please let me know.  It was stolen less than a mile from where hwy 151 dead ends at hwy 27.  There was some paint missing on the stand and a mark on it that I can identify.  They were nice enough to leave my cut cable and lock at the base of the tree.  On the positive side I did see what looked like a 2 yr old grunting and chasing a doe this morning.



We got permission on 160 acres very close to you off Halls Valley Rd.  Locals think they own the property going in on 4 wheelers, walking their dogs, and just people walking around all the time.  I have always been afraid to leave a stand due to all the traffic.  I haven't run into anyone hunting since we put the gate up but I'm sure they do.


----------



## superman1275

I doubled on pigeon saturday. both were chasing does.


----------



## jinx0760

*Need some sunscreen...*



Bushhog Bob said:


> Jinx:  When you get back from Aiken, let us know how you did.



We saw 7 deer the first hour in the woods, then the temp went up into the high 70's (from 28 at dawn).  I spent 8 hours in the stand, notta a deer.  Saturday morning my hunting partner shot a basket 6 at dawn, we put 5 bags of ice around him and headed north.  The rut is in swing down there, but the temp has to dropway off before I go back...........Worst sunburn from a tree stand I have ever had


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Jinx:  Thanks for the report.  Sounds like the next thing to come up with is camo suntan lotion.


----------



## RossVegas

I missed a Doe Saturday morning and two of my buddies missed bucks on Friday at pigeon. My only excuse, I took a shot I should've passed on.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congrats on the bucks superman.

Well, I know I've been grouchy but with good reason.  Went back to check on the property this evening and I guess that dirty trespasser wasn't content with lying and trespassing......that dirty dog stole my camera and threw his trash out on the ground.

On the flip side of things I sat in the stand for a few hours and had a doe and yearling fawn come within 15 yards of me.  I was about to shoot and saw her look over her shoulder and the little one ran up to her.  I felt it was the right thing to do to let them pass.  A good way to end a frustrating day.


----------



## ssw

WalkerStalker said:


> Congrats on the bucks superman.
> 
> Well, I know I've been grouchy but with good reason.  Went back to check on the property this evening and I guess that dirty trespasser wasn't content with lying and trespassing......that dirty dog stole my camera and threw his trash out on the ground.
> 
> On the flip side of things I sat in the stand for a few hours and had a doe and yearling fawn come within 15 yards of me.  I was about to shoot and saw her look over her shoulder and the little one ran up to her.  I felt it was the right thing to do to let them pass.  A good way to end a frustrating day.



sad some one allways have whats not theirs


----------



## CBASS

Congrats on the kills superman and DON'T WORRY about what other people think about what you kill!!!


----------



## mlawson

Congrats Superman, if they had made it to over next ridge the next man in line would have shot them. The DNR has made it that way by taking the quality buck off pigeon. I wish they would go back to a quota hunt and put quality buck back in, I can remember years ago we used to see real good deer that weren't shooters.


----------



## RustyJeep

CBASS said:


> Congrats on the kills superman and DON'T WORRY about what other people think about what you kill!!!



X2


----------



## Unicoidawg

All right guys if you wish to discuss deer hunting that is fine, but do not belittle another hunters legal harvest.


----------



## superman1275

The threads y'all are talking about must have been deletd BC I never seen them. Those were only.the second and third bucks that I have ever killed on pigeon.pigeon in my opinion has been ruined, it needs to be quality Buck, but I use pigeon as my meat hunting. They were my biggest to date off pigeon, and I'm dang proud of em. I pay my $19 yearly huting club membership. And did nothing illegal. This is why I didn't want to even post them.


----------



## mtstephens18

i didnt see them either... but who cares they are nice deer for around here, if people only knew what the hunting was like around here, they wouldnt say a word... i would be proud to take those deer off of pigeon


----------



## yelper43

You didnt do anything wrong at all. Some folks are loosed tounged when typing their opinions on an open forum. Congrats on some great deer meat.


----------



## hunter eric

No luck last week!
I am off Thursday and Friday of this week (15th and 16th) so I will be in the stand ALL DAY Thursday and Friday until about 2:00 then again Saturday. I hope the bucks are crusing by then.
Anyone seeing any signs of the rut in Walker?


----------



## jinx0760

*Walker Rut signs*

I was in Lake Howard Processing last Saturday and saw some of the deer coming in..  Some bucks are getting in their prime, but I believe the older mature guys are still after Thanksgiving.....just my 2 cents worth


----------



## chewy32

dang ngamtn hunter you need to find out what broke them tines


----------



## huntfishwork

hunter eric said:


> No luck last week!
> I am off Thursday and Friday of this week (15th and 16th) so I will be in the stand ALL DAY Thursday and Friday until about 2:00 then again Saturday. I hope the bucks are crusing by then.
> Anyone seeing any signs of the rut in Walker?


Last week of November and first two weeks of December, or whenever the ladies decide they're ready too 
The last two years it has been after Thanksgiving at our place. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## RustyJeep

The rest of this week and all of next week should be good.  I wish I could be out there in the morning but I will make it Thursday and Friday morning.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

chewy32 said:


> dang ngamtn hunter you need to find out what broke them tines


I've been looking........


----------



## hunter eric

1 more hour of work then off until Monday!!

Will be in the stand all day tomorrow, Friday and Saturday!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

hunter eric said:


> 1 more hour of work then off until Monday!!
> 
> Will be in the stand all day tomorrow, Friday and Saturday!



Good luck, its supose to be real nice weather through the weekend.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Had a chance to sneek off to the woods this evening.  Tried to walk in as slow and quiet as possible but got busted anyway by three deer eating fruit off an asian pear tree on the trail leading to my stand.  Noticed two new small trees ripped up that was not there Sunday.
The next few weeks should be fun.


----------



## roll tide09

shot a nice 9pt this morning on taylors ridge! he was dogging does and hocks were wet and black.i willl try to post picks later but he was 17in wide and 170 live weight.this deer is 3 1/2 so the big ones are on their feet!


----------



## Jonathan86

what part of taylors


----------



## superman1275

big buck that was getting checked out as i was getting mine checked out on pigeon.


----------



## superman1275

superman1275 said:


> The threads y'all are talking about must have been deletd BC I never seen them. Those were only.the second and third bucks that I have ever killed on pigeon.pigeon in my opinion has been ruined, it needs to be quality Buck, but I use pigeon as my meat hunting. They were my biggest to date off pigeon, and I'm dang proud of em. I pay my $19 yearly huting club membership. And did nothing illegal. This is why I didn't want to even post them.



the 6 pt weighed 120 and was 2-1/2 and the 4 pt weighed 110 and was 1-1/2, and both were chasing does.


----------



## superman1275

try again...


----------



## hunter eric

Jonathan86 said:


> what part of taylors



Yes.....what part? I hunt very very close on private land and am not seeing any sign of rut. No scrapes and bucks killed were not stained. Seems like we may be a few weeks away?


----------



## RustyJeep

That big buck from Pigeon was donated to the Sportsman's Pantry and ended up getting 76 pounds of meat from that deer.


----------



## Jonathan86

Eric, i am in the same boat as you, I hunt in Catoosa County. We have a lease on the side on taylors ridge and everyone but us have shot anything. Saw alot of does, and spike during day light hrs but thats it . Maybe our luck will change


----------



## chevyman10709

superman1275 said:


> try again...



That is a wide deer!


----------



## hunter eric

Well, we had a small 8 killed today at 10:00. Glands were getting dark but not quite right yet. I saw a doe but nothing followed. Looks like I picked the wrong days to take off. Maybe over Thankgiving.


----------



## roll tide09

i killed it around woodstation on catoosa whitfield county line on the ridge.still trying to get pics up.if somebody could help me post pics it would help me alot!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

roll tide09 said:


> i killed it around woodstation on catoosa whitfield county line on the ridge.still trying to get pics up.if somebody could help me post pics it would help me alot!



Sent you a PM....


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Posting these pictures for roll tide09.
.
Nice buck Roll!


----------



## Matthew Cabe

He nice and dark looks good roll tide


----------



## jmcrae1

*Deer 11-13-12*

I killed this buck on 11-13-12


----------



## chevyman10709

jmcrae1 said:


> I killed this buck on 11-13-12



Good lookin deer brotha. Glad you got ya one


----------



## chevyman10709

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Posting these pictures for roll tide09.
> .
> Nice buck Roll!



That's a good Taylor's Ridge buck. Haven't had any luck over there yet this year


----------



## roll tide09

thanks everyone! look at the 3rd pic and you can see how black his hocks are.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

jmcrae1 said:


> I killed this buck on 11-13-12



Congrats, Nice buck!


----------



## RossVegas

Ok, not walker county, but I live In walker. I'm in VA this weekend early thanksgiving with the MIl. Went hunting this morning. Let 4 does and a 4 pointer walk. The4 pointer was begging me to shoot him. He walked within 15 yards of my ground blind. I had to hunch down to the ground so he couldn't see me. He stayed there for several minutes till he finally scented me. Did finally get me. 8 pointer. Took him to the processor up here. My BIl says deer aren't moving up here either. Couldn't tell that at the processor. There were well over 20 deer just within site, and they were taking them In about as fast as they could.


----------



## CBASS

Congrats men on the kills


----------



## tellis88

Me and a buddy hunted small piece of private and he lucked up with this nice little 9


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congrats to all on some nice bucks! 
Things are picking up at the property. Had four deer move in on me after legal hours on Friday evening.
Went back this morning and one blew at me before I hardly got out of the truck. After daylight an 8 pointer came through but didn't give me a shot.


----------



## RustyJeep

Lots of nice bucks being killed within the last week.  We might have a couple of new entries in Walker County's top 10 this year if they get scored.  Congrats to all with their kills!


----------



## RustyJeep

WalkerStalker said:


> Congrats to all on some nice bucks!
> Things are picking up at the property. Had four deer move in on me after legal hours on Friday evening.
> Went back this morning and one blew at me before I hardly got out of the truck. After daylight an 8 pointer came through but didn't give me a shot.



Its been like that with me all year in the evenings.  Get ready to get out of the stand and have to stay there until the deer that came in after dark leave.  I don't mind spooking them on the way out but I don't like educating them on where my tree stands are.


----------



## superman1275

i was very suprised/worried about the number of shots that i heard on the last day of the pigeon hunt. normally it sounds like ww2, but i might have heard 10-15 shots max sat. morning. the dnr at the check station said there were more bucks checked out saturday than does, which is deff. not normal...


----------



## Scotsman

I sat this morning. The coyotes were howling like mad. About  8:30 three does came in across the creek with a good buck dogging them. He was grunting and bumping them around. Could not tell much about the buck.

On the way out, near the old blue-bird bus plant a huge buck was running does at the side of the road. This was around 11:00. Nice big, heavy buck.


----------



## RossVegas

I agree with you superman. We saw a lot of hunters leaving out during the day OB Saturday. We stuck around and hunted Saturday evening. Didn't hear a lot of shots. I think I heard 5 shots, and 2 or 3 of those were distant.


----------



## Matthew Cabe

Scotsman said:


> I sat this morning. The coyotes were howling like mad. About  8:30 three does came in across the creek with a good buck dogging them. He was grunting and bumping them around. Could not tell much about the buck.
> 
> On the way out, near the old blue-bird bus plant a huge buck was running does at the side of the road. This was around 11:00. Nice big, heavy buck.



Do u hunt near that area


----------



## Scotsman

I hunt within 3 miles of the old blue-bird bus plant. I think they are doing quite a bit of chasing right now. I will be back out tomorrow evening.


----------



## hunter eric

FYI.  When leaving work today saw a six and four trailing doe


----------



## Inthegarge

Glad someones seeing deer...sat all day yesterday and saw only squirrels and a ton of turkey.....Hope tonight is better..


----------



## jinx0760

*The deer have pis-a-deered*

Peavine Creek must have swallowed the whole deer herd.  It is going to be cold this weekend, maybe they will come back home


----------



## AJLBucks

My neighbor and his dad killed an 8 and 9 Saturday. Both chasing. The 8 was a monster. 19 1/2" spread, heavy mass and a huge body. His neck was 23"!!!


----------



## hunter eric

They are chasing in walker and Whitfield. A good 8 killed at our club in walker today and an even bigger buck was behind him but the club member couldn't get a shot at the bigger. The 8 he shot had a nice spread. Then today on way home from work (Whitfield) 3 bucks running across field


----------



## hunter eric

Here is the 8


----------



## roll tide09

Nice buck!


----------



## hunter eric

Wow ..... Just talked to another friend in tunnel hill. He watched a 7 and an 8 fight while a doe watched and he shot the 8. It is on!


----------



## roll tide09

i believe so to! i was driving through the park last night and a giant 10pt crossed the road chasing 3 does!


----------



## RossVegas

Figures they'd start chasing now. I had my knee surgery yesterday. The dr said my cartlidge is pretty well gone. Down to the bone in at least one area. He did a procedure called a micro fracture. He drilled a hole in the end of the femor to allow marrow to drain into the joint space. It's supposd to promote healing or something like that. What it means is non weight bearing for 6 weeks. Can anyone guess when 6 weeks from yesterday is?  You guessed it 1/1/13. Did finish my season on a good note though. Went to my MIL's in va this weekend. Got a 7 pointer. Very good day in the woods. Saw 4 does and a 4 pointer. I don't go overboard with scent control, but do put some effort into it. The 4 point came within 15 yards if my make shift blind. Wanderd around me for awhile before he scented me and bolted.  After I shot the 7 pointer, I was tracking the blood trail, and had 2 does come within 20 yards of me while walking through the woods. They stayed there a decent amount of time before blowing and bolting. Plan on spending some time in the range as soon as I'm able. Not happy with my shot placement. A little low. Problem I'm having, is holding the gun steady. It's not the adrenaline, my hands don't seem to be steady.  Anyone else ever experience this?


----------



## hunter eric

gon rut map was right on this year...NOV 20


----------



## Scotsman

Went this morning and set up near a creek crossing. Saw 3 does right at 10:00. Nothing else but a few turkeys.


----------



## RustyJeep

On my way to John's Mountain this afternoon with 2 WMA buck tags.


----------



## hunter eric

will be in walker cty in the morning then again Friday and Saturday!
Will report


----------



## mtstephens18

hunter eric said:


> It is on!



thats what i keep hearing too.... but im not seeing nothing


----------



## Inthegarge

I'm with you MT   still not seeing chasing and only 1 of the scrapes has been freshened.... Also only 1 gun shot from property next door in 2 days...(1700 acres)....


----------



## roll tide09

headed to my bow club in chattooga cty tomorrow.lets hope they have turned on down there!!


----------



## mtstephens18

Inthegarge said:


> I'm with you MT   still not seeing chasing and only 1 of the scrapes has been freshened.... Also only 1 gun shot from property next door in 2 days...(1700 acres)....



this is the worst season i have ever had.   i have never went this long without killing a deer.  i have seen very few deer this year, and i have been hunting a ton of sign all year.  i dont know what is going on.


----------



## roll tide09

mtstephens that was me til last thursday when i shot that 9pt! i hadnt seen a deer since opening day of bow season!dont give up!!!


----------



## mtstephens18

thats what my dad keeps telling me... he said he had horrible seasons before  and when you least expect it you kill a good one.... im just kicking myself because i let a decent 8 point walk broadside at 25 yards in bow season , and havent seen but about 3 deer since , no bucks at all...... and i have been in the woods every possible minute.  I have been told I am one of those "lucky" hunters, and i guess that has spoiled me a little...I may not always kill a good one every year, but i at least put a couple in the freezer... i cant even get a doe in the crosshairs this year, and im not used to it at all....   that was a very good deer by the way (roll tide)  you say you killed it on Nickajack Gap?  i just live on the whitfield side of the mountain


----------



## roll tide09

yes sir i killed it in that area! good deer around there just have to get after them.and im like you always put deer in the freezer,but since i killed that 9 ive seen deer both times ive went!just have to break the ice!!


----------



## hunter eric

Headed to woods now. Will update


----------



## hunter eric

Sounds like world war 3. 20 shots so far


----------



## WalkerStalker

*Patience paid off*

Connected with an 8 pointer this morning. 
Tarsal glands not black and no swollen neck. Did come in
To check out my grunts though. Fatal mistake
Pics to come soon. Havent made it home yet


----------



## roll tide09

took a doe out of the heard on my bow club this morning.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Here a some pics of the 8 pointer.
I saw one doe and two bucks today close together.  The other buck was much larger but I spooked him when I went to retrieve the one I shot.


----------



## mtstephens18

dad killed a doe this morning, he saw seven total.... i didnt see a thing again this morning.......    when he gutted the doe, we found a fetus inside about the size of a pecan... so she must have been bred pretty early


----------



## mtstephens18

congrats WalkerStalker!


----------



## roll tide09

congrats walker stalker! nice buck


----------



## ssw

*congrats*



roll tide09 said:


> took a doe out of the heard on my bow club this morning.



congrats didnt know there was any bow only clubs around area


----------



## WalkerStalker

Thanks guys and congrats to RollTide 09 and your dad MT.  MT don't get discouraged....still plenty of good hunting time left.


----------



## Matthew Cabe

had 4 great kills on the farm this year in south walker close to the chattooga line. nice 9 pt killed by a mans 15 year old son bout 8am.
weve had two 8's one 6 and this 9 killed within 4 weeks every 4-5 days bigger buck keeps coming in i'll try and post pic asap


----------



## roll tide09

yeah ssw there is atleast one that i know and thats the one im on.


----------



## orangesmoke20

got this 8 this morning.came in sniffing my doe in heat i had out.walker county,NF land. his hocks wer dark,musky.his neck was swollen


----------



## Matthew Cabe

Nice deer where abouts on nf


----------



## mtstephens18

congrats orangesmoke!


----------



## CBASS

Congrats guys looks like things are picking up!


----------



## WalkerStalker

mtstephens18 said:


> congrats orangesmoke!



x2!


----------



## AJLBucks

I saw 9 does yesterday morning. No bucks. Where is the rut on my place?!? Back in same stand this morning,


----------



## jinx0760

*It is time for chasing!*

I have saved all of my GA hunting license and kill records for over 20 years.  My best NW GA deer have all come from the weekend after Thanksgiving until the middle of December.  Saw a lot of movement yesterday, just nothing I wanted to shoot.  My 11 year old gr-son dropped the trigger on a 6 pointer yesterday at 75 yards.  We were sitting in a blind and the fog was rolling in off of Peavine Creek.  He raised the gun and pulled the trigger-click?(missfire?)  I ejected the shell and the deer walked into the fog.  He hadn't pulled the bolt all the way back when he loaded, he was trying to be quiet.  We had a laugh together, and he is ready to try again


----------



## Inthegarge

3 Doe Day.............Had a family group of 8 Does come down the ridge this morning. Shot Big Mama and 2 smaller does...What's interesting is there where 2 button bucks with the group....  And mama still had a load of milk....No spotted fawns in the group either..Did see some fresh scrapes this morning....Still no chasing..


----------



## BowHunter7

I saw 30 does yesterday morning and 3 different buck to really nice 8s and a small 4 pointer I hope one of those 8s show back up tonight all where following does.


----------



## hunter eric

No luck but still seeing cleaned out scrapes


----------



## jinx0760

*South Walker County*

Hunted a powerline this morning and saw a nice 6 then a doe followed by 5 small bucks over an hour.  The 3-4 year swamp donkeys will be on the prowl very soon!


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

Seen some small bucks chasing. And I'm starting to see more scrapes and rubs still needs another week or two.


----------



## mtstephens18

finally saw a deer this morning... a small four point, or as I like to call it "a main frame spike with two stickers".   Lucky for him , my club is 4 on one side..... however i dont know if the rut is over or what.  I have been finding fresh rubs and scrapes for over a month now... my dad killed an 8 point on October 26, with a swelled neck and black hocks, and he killed a doe thursday with a fetus...  the four point this morning had a small black spot on his hocks , but he just walked in like he didnt have a care in the world.... but no sign of chasing, so I dont know if its over or what, but I havent seen the first buck chasing a doe this year


----------



## yelper43

I shot a good buck trailing a doe this evening dropped him in his tracks and got back up a few seconds later and ran into a cutover he looked hurt but I lost light and didnt want to push him so hopefully I will find him in the morning.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

yelper43 said:


> I shot a good buck trailing a doe this evening dropped him in his tracks and got back up a few seconds later and ran into a cutover he looked hurt but I lost light and didnt want to push him so hopefully I will find him in the morning.



Hope you find him.


----------



## roll tide09

good luck! hope you find him!


----------



## yelper43

No luck finding him we didnt find any blood anywhere. 3 of us spread out and walked the cutover and another guy brought his dog out. Hopefully one of us will see him again.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

yelper43 said:


> No luck finding him we didnt find any blood anywhere. 3 of us spread out and walked the cutover and another guy brought his dog out. Hopefully one of us will see him again.



Thats all you can do, not finding any blood maybe he wasn't even hit. Hope yall get another shot at him.


----------



## hanglide4life

I had the same thing happen to the first deer I ever shot, a doe I knocked down with a 300 win mag in wisconsin. She got up and my cousin came and looked around casually messing up the tracks and the later 'hands and knees' searching was futile. Now, like my dad later told me that day is 'keep shooting until he stays down'. Always keep a beed and be ready for that second shot. 

Second, Just this year I got an 8pt shot while full run away from me, perfect shot w/ the 300, entry right side, from 35' up a tree, no exit, NO BLOOD, except an eraser size spat 20yds from shot site. It was just dark, so I thought I missed until we found that spot. Then, oh hey, there's the deer another 15yds away w/o another drop of blood. This is the fourth deer I've gotten without finding any, or nearly so, blood. Sometimes, just before giving up, it's that last effort pays off. 

Usually a dog can find em, that's a shame and better luck next time. Also look for crows the next morning.


----------



## superman1275

Got this 8 pt saturday not far from the chattooga/walker line. It's not the biggest that i've killed but definately the most exciting one that i've ever killed. I seen him cruising across the top of a ridge walking away from me at 300 yards. So i hit my grunt call as loud as i possibly could along with my bleat can several times, and he turned and came to me on a string...40 yards! It was just like a hunting show. i have called several in blind over the years, but I have never seen one that was that far away and called him in. I was pumped! On the other hand my brother killed 2 coyotes friday, and i seen 20+ does all weekend, and the only bucks i seen was a 3 pt and the 8 pt i killed, with neither of them chasing....anybody seeing any chasing?


----------



## huntfishwork

Congrats on another buck and a big congrats on the coyotes!


----------



## mtstephens18

congrats superman


----------



## RustyJeep

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=3241&cid=158
Walker County deer hunters have donated 410 lbs of venison through the Sportsman's Pantry this year.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Live action in the woods this evening! 
Just climbed into the stand and a buck and a doe came ripping through the woods. They ran all over the place
then settled down over the ridge from me. About an hour later two does moved down the ridge followed by a buck right at dark. It's on in my neck of the woods!


----------



## moose_200828

looking for good public or wma land on the north west georgia any advice will be great was hunting priviate land until this year i had a agreement with the land owner but he past away so now looking for goo hunting land


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

moose_200828 said:


> looking for good public or wma land on the north west georgia any advice will be great was hunting priviate land until this year i had a agreement with the land owner but he past away so now looking for goo hunting land



Pigeon Mountain WMA will be open this coming week Dec 5th-8th.


----------



## RustyJeep

Walker County GHFF Chapter meeting at CJ's this Monday Dec 3 6 PM.


----------



## hunter nathan

moose_200828 said:


> looking for good public or wma land on the north west georgia any advice will be great was hunting priviate land until this year i had a agreement with the land owner but he past away so now looking for goo hunting land



 taylors ridge on 136 of of alabama highway in ringgold


----------



## superman1275

anybody hunting pigeon this week?


----------



## RustyJeep

superman1275 said:


> anybody hunting pigeon this week?



I sure hope I get to!  Might have to wear shorts though.


----------



## mtstephens18

I hope so


----------



## godawgsrw

Who would have thought we'd need a ThermaCell in December!


----------



## superman1275

gonna be hot..and it's december?


----------



## RustyJeep

A couple of 8 points from Crockford pigeon Mountain WMA Dec 7, 2012.


----------



## RustyJeep

12-9-2012 morning.  Me and a good friend double up on does.


----------



## Inthegarge

Rusty, way to go !!!!  I'm loaded with does in the freezer  so only after  Bucks now......Out of town BUT come Weds it ON !!!!!!


----------



## rutman

Those summit climber straps make good deer drags too.


----------



## Matthew Cabe

*Our local website*

http://chattooga1180.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32845&Itemid=54


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congrats Rusty on the does.

Seems like things have settled down at my hunting spot.  Haven't seen anything moving these last few trips.


----------



## RustyJeep

Thanks guys! I only shot one of those does. The one with the football head.  My hunting associate shot the other one.  

Also don't forget to put Jan 8 at 7 PM on your calenders for the hunting regulation meeting at the Civic Center in Rock Spring.  Believe it or not, our opinions do matter.


----------



## Inthegarge

Got it Rusty.................... Had a Buck chasing a doe on the mountain this morning....


----------



## RustyJeep

Summit climbing tree stand stolen between Saturday and yesterday in south Walker County.  Anyone with information leading to the recovery of this stand would be appreciated.  The area stolen from is off HWY 27 between Halls Valley Road and HWY 151.  This event has caused us to put a lockdown on trespassers.


----------



## huntfishwork

RustyJeep said:


> Summit climbing tree stand stolen between Saturday and yesterday in south Walker County.  Anyone with information leading to the recovery of this stand would be appreciated.  The area stolen from is off HWY 27 between Halls Valley Road and HWY 151.  This event has caused us to put a lockdown on trespassers.



Hate to hear that.  Seems like it has become a regular thing the past few years.  After mine was stolen this year I will never leave another in the woods again locked or not.  This one made stand #5 for me.  Three of those five stands were stolen less than two miles from your place.


----------



## RossVegas

I'd say this country is going to he'll in a hand basket, but I think someone stole the hand basket. Sorry to hear about your stand rusty.


----------



## RustyJeep

We have one more week of deer season and Walker County hunters alone have donated close to 700 pounds of venison this year.  I am proud to be part of the Sportsman's Pantry and can't wait to double these numbers next year. I appreciate everyone who has been involved with the Sportsman's Pantry this year. Some of the places who we have donated to include The Care Mission, Noble Fellowship, Hope Rebirth Homeless Shelter, and Harbor Lights Baptist Church.  May God Bless everyone and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## superman1275

anybody seeing any deer movement? gonna try to tough it out in the morning with this wind


----------



## mformica

Just got into Lafayette for Xmas with inlaws.  Have a rifle and a Bow. After the worst season in years in Virginia (I managed a single button buck, and my trophy trip/pheasant hunt to SD/MN was cancelled) hoping that Georgia can help re-fill my freezer. 

Plan to head into the Nat Forest tomorrow and start scouting.  But at this point id much prefer to simply find someone looking to manage does on private land.  

We shall see.  First order or business tonight is checking game cams on our property (not appropriate for rifles but certainly potential for bow).


----------



## mformica

1909 pictures of deer on the one camera since I put it out in July (unfortunately, looks like it ran out of juice in November).  5 on the other.


----------



## RustyJeep

Rain and snow showers forecast for next week.  Looks like this weekend is the last chance to hunt in decent weather.


----------



## jinx0760

*Still a little frisky...*

Walking the farm in the wind Thursday afternoon and I had a doe with a yearling fawn run across a big field, about 50 yards away being chased by a nice 6 pointer.  I was standing 20 yards from the woodline and none of the deer paid me any attention.  This morning found a scrape that had just been cleaned out.  It seems every year I start to see a lot of activity the last week!


----------



## mformica

Like the sound of that.  And snow is good!


----------



## Scotsman

Sat this morning on the ground and saw more deer today than I have all season. They were moving good from about 8:30 to just before noon. Although I didn't pull the trigger on anything (not shooting does and no clear shot on the two big bucks) I did see 21 does and 4 bucks - 1 little spike, 1 little scrub, and 2 nice heavy racked bruisers. They were chasing those does all over the place. 

Up until today, I have been approximately 30 times and have seen a total of 12 deer for the season.

I also have a picture of a nice buck at a creek crossing in the middle of the day, just before 1:00pm. last Saturday. I will try to get it posted. 

Hope to be back out in the morning with my youngest son, Will, to try for his first deer. He went with me a few times earlier in the season, but has become discouraged since he was never able to see any deer. He said he will go in the morning!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scotsman

We hunted in the rain this morning and deer were on the move again. Will and I almost sealed the deal on a nice buck that came within 50 yards of our setup, but an error in the way I had Will sitting cost us and he couldn't get on the buck. 

My other son saw a big buck with two does and was not able to get a shot. A short while later he saw a very tall racked buck and a spike, but was not able to get a shot.

My oldest son hunted with us, too. He saw a small 4 point but chose not to shoot. He has gone back to hunt this evening.

Just a few days left.


----------



## Scotsman

This is the midday buck from last weekend. The time is wrong and shows one hour later.


----------



## mformica

Scotsman said:


> My other son saw a big buck with two does and was not able to get a shot. A short while later he saw a very tall racked buck and a spike, but was not able to get a shot.




So the rut is still on here?  Or is this the second rut?  Or a third?   Back in VA things died down big time by December 1.


----------



## mformica

Scotsman said:


> This is the midday buck from last weekend. The time is wrong and shows one hour later.



That's a great deer, but an even better picture


----------



## Scotsman

mformica said:


> So the rut is still on here?  Or is this the second rut?  Or a third?   Back in VA things died down big time by December 1.



After hunting this same property for the past 10 years, there always seems to be some rutting bucks in December, I don't know if it is the 2nd or 3rd rut or 4th. It seems pretty consistent. 

The last two weeks of the season have always been good, as well as just shortly before Thanksgiving, but I always favor December for some good chasing and hanging with the does.


----------



## moose_200828

nice buck scotsman


----------



## yelper43

Finally connected on a decent buck this evening. He is busted up on his right side missing half an ear. He came out into a field this evening chasing a doe. Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## huntfishwork

congrats on the kill.  looks like a good one.


----------



## mformica

Good Christmas Buck!

Hope to be out when this storm blows over.


----------



## Scotsman

That's a good one, yelper!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats Yelper!


----------



## Joe r

way to go,,nice one!!!


----------



## yelper43

Thanks its been a tuff season for me I was glad to take him even though I didnt notice that he was busted up.


----------



## superman1275

nice buck! i think i seen the head of your buck at lafayette deer processor, we just took a 6 pt my dad killed up there. was it yours?



yelper43 said:


> Finally connected on a decent buck this evening. He is busted up on his right side missing half an ear. He came out into a field this evening chasing a doe. Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## yelper43

Yep he is there they do a great job there


----------



## WalkerStalker

Went to the property yesterday and didn't see a thing. Decided to go this afternoon for one last try and good thing!  Wasn't in the woods two minutes and jumped up two does bedded in a pine thicket. One stopped about 80 yards up the ridge in front of me to get a second look. Fatal mistake!  Thats it for me.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats, glad you got one Walker!


----------



## mformica

Hunted Taylors Ridge hard for 5 days.  Saw all of one deer butt running away in the first day.  Saw 30 turkeys Friday afternoon ( why no fall Turkey season in Georgia?).   Didn't see jack squat, not even squirrels, today.  

Blah 

Luckily, the antlerless season in Virginia continues until March.  Been out 25 days this year and all i have to show for it is a button buck.


----------



## yelper43

Well hate to see it end but its time to clean the deer rifle and catch up on some chores. Just let March hurry up and get here so we can hit the turkey woods.


----------



## RustyJeep

Our Monthly Walker County GHFF Chapter meeting will be held Monday Jan 7 at 6 pm at Choo Choo BBQ in LaFayette. The public is invited to attend. Topics discussed will be our yearly chapter banquet dinner, The Hunting reg meeting, LHS FFA Meeting, Turkey Calling Contest, Membership drive, Turkey shoots, and fishing rodeos. We look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## tellis88

yelper43 said:


> Finally connected on a decent buck this evening. He is busted up on his right side missing half an ear. He came out into a field this evening chasing a doe. Sorry for the bad picture.



About time you got one


----------



## RustyJeep

Just to get you guys fired up about turkey season this year, we are having a turkey calling contest March 2 at the Centerpost Community Center.  We will have vendors with hunting gear at affordable prices.  Admission is only $3.  As soon as the entry fees are decided on, I will let you guys know.


----------



## RustyJeep

Public hearings on hunting regulation changes for 2013 thru 2015. Every concerned hunter needs to attend these meeting and/or send in comments on any changes you want made from online quota applications, bag limits, more hunting time on WMA's, hunter access to roads on WMA's, or anything that concerns you as a hunter in GA. Remember to always sign up to speak at public hearings To be counted and show you agree or object to any issue presented, you have to be called on to speak, you only have to give your name and say you agree or object to any changes presented.


----------



## RustyJeep

Sportsman's Day at the Georgia Capital is Thursday Jan 17.  If you want to go and need a ride, you can private message me here.  It is important that we take advantage of this day so our politicians can see that people are still interested in hunting and fishing.


----------



## huntfishwork

did anyone go to the meeting at the civic center?  if so what were the main topics and suggestions?


----------



## jmcrae1

I went and it seemed that pretty much everyone that was from walker was worried about deer numbers. There was a whitfield man there who actually said he was seeing to many. The majority of people seemed like they wanted less doe days and doe tags. There were a couple of people there that wanted to raise the harvest limit. Coyotes were also brought up as being a problem but no soultions to them was  suggested.  There was a large turn out and maybe the dnr will take all the info into play when they decide their new regs.


----------



## huntfishwork

jmcrae1 said:


> I went and it seemed that pretty much everyone that was from walker was worried about deer numbers. There was a whitfield man there who actually said he was seeing to many. The majority of people seemed like they wanted less doe days and doe tags. There were a couple of people there that wanted to raise the harvest limit. Coyotes were also brought up as being a problem but no soultions to them was  suggested.  There was a large turn out and maybe the dnr will take all the info into play when they decide their new regs.


Good deal.  I can't say we had a busy year at our place.  It wouldn't hurt my feelings to see doe days come back.


----------



## superman1275

the answer to our problem is not to just reduce doe tags, but to go back to the old way and have only certain doe days just like national forest or counties up north


----------



## ssw

*corn*

what did they say about baiting


----------



## jmcrae1

ssw I don't remember it being talked about too much, I think one or two mentioned it but not in great length


----------



## RustyJeep

From the GON website: "In reference to baiting, 59 hunters asked the state to consider allowing hunting deer over bait in the Northern Zone. However, 54 hunters commented by asking for the state to prohibit hunting deer over bait statewide."


----------

